# Silverblade's Spelljammer Art



## Silverblade The Ench (Feb 1, 2008)

Should really have put all my work in one thread, to keep it neat, sorry! 


Pirates of the space seas, seek easy flesh to prey on...

[sblock="Neogi Prowlers"]











[/sblock]

Other versions:
Fiery:
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/deathspider/neogi_prowlers1_fiery.jpg

Neogi Prowlers 1 (dark one) 1600x1200 size
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/deathspider/neogi_prowlers1_1600.jpg

Ultraviolet:
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/deathspider/neogi_prowlers1_ultraviolet.jpg


Eerie:
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/deathspider/neogi_prowlers1eerie.jpg

Neogi Prowlers 2(Light version) 1600x1200 size
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/deathspider/neogi_prowlers2_1600.jpg


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Feb 10, 2008)

Latest work: NEBULA VIEW, with a Squidship 

[sblock="Nebula View"]
_The crew of the Mindful Cutlass relax, enjoying the beauty of the jewels of space..._

Ok, so, I'm a romantic!  
NEBULA VIEW 1 series




cartoon1




cartoon2





NEBULA VIEW 2 SERIES




Cartoon2 version




Cartoon1 version




"Paint" version






People are Poser folk, of course  And yes that is a Giff on the deck...
[/sblock]


----------



## Sigurd (Feb 10, 2008)

I think that is the first 'Poser Art' I've genuinely liked.

Thanks.

It has a sense of scale, sweep, and optimism. Makes me want to play Spelljammer.


Sigurd


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Feb 10, 2008)

Sigurd,
Thanks , mate!  Always try to make my pics tell a story.
I use Rhino to make models (ships, weapons etc), Poser of course for folk/creatures, and Vue to render, with post work in both Paint Shop pro and Photoshop.
(all legit by the way)
I've got lots of tutorials (my site is free and no ads, pop ups etc) if anyone wants to learn how to do this kind of art.



> Makes me want to play Spelljammer



My cunning plan is suceeding! One day, Spelljammer will live again! 
The art and ideas in Spelljammer blew me away, long wnated ot recapture and expand on that, as I feel it's an amazing genre.


oh there is good Poser art out there, just depends on your tastes and finding the artists who suits your likes.
One fellow's art I love is "Callum5", I won't post a link as his work is often semi-nude, but WHAT he does with it is just totally jaw-dropping, *not* cheap Poser-erotica or pinups, he's come up wwith something totally unique and amazing. My jaw literally dropped when I saw what he has created.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Feb 22, 2008)

Latest work: "LUNCH ON THE BRIDGE" 
It has minor nudity and violence, so I'llj just post a link to it, hope that'sok with the mods?
CARTOON VERSION
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/various/lunchonthebridge_cartoon2.jpg
"Fantasy" 3D VERSION
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/various/lunchonthebridge_fantasy.jpg



> Aboard a mind flayer Nautiloid, the illithids are having lunch...enjoying the brains of a poor slavegirl.
> Heads kept shaved, wills broken, easy fodder for their overloards, one poor lass breaks down in horror at it all...but the illithids have enemies!
> A madman has snuck aboard using nefarious arts, ready to attack the mind flayers on their very bridge! In his hand, a vial of liquid that's a potent, disabling irritant to illithids, but not humans.
> Will the fear-crazed woman give Silverblade away? Will the wary illithid spy him...?




http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/htm/various.htm
page with that version and other variations..I'm enjoying testing out different post works, those two above, and black and white, are my faves 
maybe I should put them on a "slide show" page? 

The heroe's got a special alchemical liquid, basically acts like CS gas on illithids  Fort DC 22, 20' radius indoors, or be nauseated for 1d4+4 rounds, muhaha! Plus of course eh's buffed to the hilt and has allies nearby...and he hopes it goes well!

He's waiting to the poor woman's brain is eaten (too late to help her now) so the illithids are too involved in enjoying a psychic rapport of her death (mind flayers are totally evil sadists)...and give him and edge as they'll be in psionic ecstasy as it were...so he's sort of "listening in" for that, while trying to keep eye on it all and calm the terrified gal.

This pic originally didn't have anyone coming to the rescue, IMHO, it was a better piece of art without it, but I personally found it too horrible, as it gives me the creeps, seriously, to think of some poor folk in that _very _dire strait...ugh. Ok, so I'm old softy , actually 

Nautiloids are warships of the Mind Flayers for anyone who isn't Spelljammer-aware 

The thrones they are sitting on are "helms", magical devices which use the mind flayers psionic energy to power the ship. They are connected in a series, hence the name of that type is "series helm", 6 of them power this big battleship. The captain sits on a spare helm, above, able to turn round to after to see the helmsmen, or forward to the window at the bridge.
(this is a hint to go play Spelljammer! )

made by me in Vue. I used Rhino for ship model, helms potion bottles, ring, Zbrush for mind flayer heads.
Other bits including the bodies and clothing are Poser from DAZ3D


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Feb 28, 2008)

> A Mind Flayer captain sits upon the throne of some unfortunate minor lord,
> who's remote keep, and people, have been captured....




If you want to see larger originals, at 2000x2000 size:

http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/various/ilithid_captain.jpg

http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/various/ilithid_captain4cartoon1.jpg




[Sblock="Illithid Captain pics, 800x800 size"]





Cartoon version






[/sblock]

I loved the figure I came up with in previous pic, so gave him scene of his own  And yeah I know, I know mind flayers are supposed to have 4 fingers...I preffer 5 on these, much easier to do


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Mar 19, 2008)

Just finished making a Hammership 3d model, and an onager (catapult), so hope to have these in art works soon 

[sblock="Hammerhsip and Onager"]
*Hammership, * 
made in RHino3D, rendered in Maxwell, these are NOT final textures. That process takes a while!





*Onager, * 
This is final textured version, rendered in Vue. Ropes are for tying it down on ships 





*Onager,*
after modelling in Rhino, but not yet textured properly.




[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 19, 2008)

Silverblade, do you have info on comission rates?


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm sorry, I don't do anything for commision, I'm afraid  (unless it coincided with what I'm working on)
would like to, but I very seriously *have* to avoid stress, my health's very bad.

What were you after?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 19, 2008)

Silverblade The Ench said:
			
		

> What were you after?



A rendering of a whaleship planetbound; coming in off of the right side and a planet on the left, the starscape in the backround and a moon orbiting the planet.

Something akin to this:

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Mar 19, 2008)

Ah, sorry mate, it takes me 3 weeks or so to build each ship...I don't have a whale ship built 

Man-O-War, Tradesman, Nautiloid, Deathspider, Squidship, Wasp and now Hammership I've built.


----------



## blobsticks (Mar 19, 2008)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again.. I love this stuff Silverblade


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Mar 19, 2008)

blobsticks said:
			
		

> I've said it before, and I'll say it again.. I love this stuff Silverblade




*bows theatrically*


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Mar 23, 2008)

Finally finished the Hammership! 



> A hammership sails brazenly through space, it's crew confident in their battlewagon's ability to deal with any threats!




[sblock="HAMMERSHIP!"]





[/sblock]


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Mar 25, 2008)

had this scene waiting for the Hammerhsip to be put into 



> A Hammership sails by the asteroids that make up a planet's ring...the ship headed into the dawn of twin suns.




[sblock="ASTEROID SUNRISE"]





[/sblock]

also did cartoon version of "Hammership":
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/hammership/hammership_cartoon.jpg


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Apr 10, 2008)

More work 

[sblock="Tradesman's Lake, Cloud Hammer, Hammership stat Card"]

Hammership stat card, from my model I got far more accurate dimensions and exact mass. Also made internal layout shots ot help game play






A layout shot






Tradesman's Lake (Sunset version, Green versionis on my site along with some new Mojoworld alien world landscapes)






Accelerator ship weapon







Cloud Hammer
A hammership sails through the clouds....





[/sblock]


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (May 2, 2008)

A Neogi Deathspider chases a Smalljammer, but the Smalljammer captain runs for cover in an tight, dangerous asteroid field...

[sblock="Smalljammer Pursuit"]















[/sblock]


----------

